# Confused about long hair/short hair genetics



## MC1993

I have tried figuring it out but high school biology was not a fun ride for me so if someone could please help me out that would be greatly appreciated!

So I have a long hair male who is black and tan(mostly black) if we were to breed to a short hair female what are the chances the pups would be short hair? Both the dads parents were short hair too.

Now one more question

If we have a bi coloured female and we breed to a Black and Tan male OR a black OR a bi male what are the chances for black or bi coloured pups?

Al your help simplifying and answering these questions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## qbchottu

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/193754-breeding-appearance-questions.html


----------



## Neko

Both parents have to have the gene for long hair I think? 2 short hair parents can have long hair pup. Anyways just learning about this.


----------



## lhczth

As far as the the pups being coated it will depend on if the female carries the coat gene (it is a recessive so two coat genes must be present for a dog to be coated).

Most Bi-colors carry one BI gene and one black (on occasion they may carry two BI genes, but this seems to be more rare). So, if bred to a black (who carries 2 black genes) there is a 50% probability that you would get blacks and a 50% chance for more BI's. If bred to another BI the probability becomes 25% would be homozygous BI (carry two Bi genes), 50% heterozygous BI (one BI gene, one black) and 25% blacks. 

If bred to a bl/tan it will depend on what other colors the B/T dog carries. If the dog carries two B/T genes then you would get all b/t dog. Approximately 50% would carry BI and 50% would carry black. Many would carry a more extended blanket, but not all. It would depend on other genes. If the B/T dog carries black then you would get about 25% BI, 25% black and 50% would be B/T with varying types of blankets.


----------



## Mesonoxian

Neko said:


> Both parents have to have the gene for long hair I think? 2 short hair parents can have long hair pup. Anyways just learning about this.


Neko is correct, two stock/short coated parents can have a long haired pup, but only if they BOTH carry the recessive Long coat gene. If you know what coat genes the sire and dam have, you can figure out the possibilities for each pup using punnett squares (as others helpfully posted in the thread linked to previously). When using the punnett squares, remember that the square applies to each pup individually. This means that if the litter is 4 pups, you're not necessarily going to get one of each possibility (unless all possibilities are identical, then your outcome is guaranteed.). You could very well have all long coats from a litter where each pup has 'only' a 25% chance of being coated.


----------



## Mesonoxian

lhczth said:


> As far as the the pups being coated it will depend on if the female carries the coat gene (it is a recessive so two coat genes must be present for a dog to be coated).
> 
> Most Bi-colors carry one BI gene and one black (on occasion they may carry two BI genes, but this seems to be more rare). So, if bred to a black (who carries 2 black genes) there is a 50% probability that you would get blacks and a 50% chance for more BI's. If bred to another BI the probability becomes 25% would be homozygous BI (carry two Bi genes), 50% heterozygous BI (one BI gene, one black) and 25% blacks.
> 
> If bred to a bl/tan it will depend on what other colors the B/T dog carries. If the dog carries two B/T genes then you would get all b/t dog. Approximately 50% would carry BI and 50% would carry black. Many would carry a more extended blanket, but not all. It would depend on other genes. If the B/T dog carries black then you would get about 25% BI, 25% black and 50% would be B/T with varying types of blankets.


GSD color genetics are not something I am familiar with (but I LOVE genetics in general). Are there any websites or threads you could recommend for learning about this?


----------



## qbchottu

It's been discussed before:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reeding-appearance-questions.html#post2621038
Frankenhaus German Shepherds - Color Genetics
Ehret German Shepherds - Breeding Announcements


----------



## Mesonoxian

Thank you!


----------



## PupperLove

Here's a good link about color: 

GSD Color Determination & Genetics


----------



## MC1993

Ok ok so explain to be if our Black and Tan long haired was bred to a bi, a black or another b/t short haired female....thanks in advanced, I am still a bit confused haha






lhczth said:


> As far as the the pups being coated it will depend on if the female carries the coat gene (it is a recessive so two coat genes must be present for a dog to be coated).
> 
> Most Bi-colors carry one BI gene and one black (on occasion they may carry two BI genes, but this seems to be more rare). So, if bred to a black (who carries 2 black genes) there is a 50% probability that you would get blacks and a 50% chance for more BI's. If bred to another BI the probability becomes 25% would be homozygous BI (carry two Bi genes), 50% heterozygous BI (one BI gene, one black) and 25% blacks.
> 
> If bred to a bl/tan it will depend on what other colors the B/T dog carries. If the dog carries two B/T genes then you would get all b/t dog. Approximately 50% would carry BI and 50% would carry black. Many would carry a more extended blanket, but not all. It would depend on other genes. If the B/T dog carries black then you would get about 25% BI, 25% black and 50% would be B/T with varying types of blankets.


----------

